

Does cloudflare support http and https both together? - jamesmalvi

Does cloudflare support http and https both together? I want to implement my site which works both http and https.
======
eugeneionesco
Yes.

~~~
jamesmalvi
May I know how to do that? any tutorial?

~~~
eugeneionesco
You just need to have the ssl enabled for your site, you can usea self-signed
certificate.

And the enabled full ssl on Cloudflare.

